# Horse Shipping Question



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I have found a horse that both my husband and I can agree on getting. She is a 5 year old clydesdale mare. My only issue is us being out of country. Our friend who is keeping my horses for us would be more than willing to go get her. Her truck only gets 6 mpg when hooked up to a trailer. Once I add in food for her and over night lodging, I am looking at around $1000. I am sure that is a lot more than it would be to have a shipper haul her for us. So, my question is, does anyone know how much it would roughly cost to have a horse shipped from basically Denver, CO to Neosho, MO (southwestern MO)? Also, do you know any reputable shippers? I have put a quote request on one of the shipper links that was recommended on this site in another thread. I was just curious what you guys thought.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know the mileage, but I can tell you this, I had a horse shipped 330 miles for $350 and just set up to haul my horse 798 miles for $680. There is a website called uship and people can bid on your haul. Just a) read the comments ppl left from previous ships and B) look at the trailer (most have pictures) and see what fits your needs. allow a few bids before making a decision..


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I have one bid in so far, I will definitely let a few more come in before I make a decision.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

if i recall correctly, we got quoted around a thousand for shipping horses from upstate ny to scentral kansas, somewheres around 1600 miles.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I use $1/loaded mile as a general max rule of thumb for planning with the cost decreasing the longer the haul.


----------

